# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  о возможностях служения

## Ananta_

Хари Бол! на воскресных программах со сцены часто объявляют, что имеются масса департаментов служения: забота о детях, служение Божествам, по связям с общественностью и т.д. а где можно узнать полный список всех департаментов и кто за что отвечает (к кому конкретно обращаться, где кого искать и т.д.), чтобы выбрать что-то себе по душе? меня в частности интересует, есть ли такой департамент, ответственный по заботе о пожилых преданных? в нашем движении кто-то заботиться о стариках?
я как-то подходила на воскресной программе к секретарю с этим вопросом, там сидел молодой брахмачари, он ничего не знал об этом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Хари Бол! на воскресных программах со сцены часто объявляют, что имеются масса департаментов служения: забота о детях, служение Божествам, по связям с общественностью и т.д. а где можно узнать полный список всех департаментов и кто за что отвечает (к кому конкретно обращаться, где кого искать и т.д.), чтобы выбрать что-то себе по душе? меня в частности интересует, есть ли такой департамент, ответственный по заботе о пожилых преданных? в нашем движении кто-то заботиться о стариках?
> я как-то подходила на воскресной программе к секретарю с этим вопросом, там сидел молодой брахмачари, он ничего не знал об этом.


В московской общине действует Фонд социальной поддержки преданных. В рамках этого Фонда преданные стараются помогать в том числе и пожилым преданным.  Вы можете связаться с преданными, которые занимаются служением в рамках этого фонда.   8(985)923-97-91 Лида-раса д.д и 8(916)486-70-09 Карамышева Надя

----------


## Ananta_

Хари Бол!!! Спасибо! я связалась с матаджами, меня занесли в "список волонтёров", обещали занять служением...

----------


## Ostapenko

Оказывать разовую помощь?

----------

